# Adorable Hedgehog Figurine!



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My neighbor just gave it to me, so I wanted to share! 
[attachment=0:3535170f]DSC00239_2.jpg[/attachment:3535170f]


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWW!!! that is reallyyyyy cute, the face looks like it is made out of wood or sumin!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hehehe, i have one of those too! my aute got it for me =D
there so cute!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

That is cute!
what is it made of?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it's ceramic, with the quills crocheted out of that silky stuff you can crochet scarves out of, and glued onto the back.


----------

